# SB 17" Turn-nado spindle taper adapter



## genevamotorsports (May 9, 2017)

I have a new-to-me, early 17 x 54 Turn-nado that I am getting ready to use.  It does not have any type of sleeve with it to adapt the spindle to a Morse taper.  The actual spindle appears it might be a MT6 or 7.  Can anyone confirm this?  I'd like to eventually use a center in it.  Thank you for any advise.


----------



## olcopper (Jun 14, 2017)

I own of these too, a manual is readily available for this lathe on line---I'd offer to copy mine for you, but don't have access to a printer.
olopper


----------



## Technical Ted (Jun 14, 2017)

I can't answer your question. But, I'd like to make a suggestion that you might be able to use in the mean time... When I turn something between centers, I typically put a short piece of steel stock in the lathe chuck and turn a 60 degree point on it. I mount the piece between centers and rest the lathe dog up against one of the chuck jaws. Works great and you know the center is exactly concentric!

YMMV,
Ted


----------

